# Anyone heard of this ultra rare Schwinn?



## Euphman06 (Sep 10, 2011)

This is on the local craigslist and the guy says it's ultra rare. I'll leave the link below so you can read it and see pictures. Anyone know what this thing is worth? Or any history behind it?


http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/2551131855.html


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 10, 2011)

*I've heard of them*

I wouldn't say they're that rare. Definitely not as rare as he makes it sound. I passed up buying one a couple years ago and I kind of got the same sales pitch. Even if it is rare, that doesn't necessarily make it valuable.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 10, 2011)

I had that feeling. Thanks


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 10, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> Even if it is rare, that doesn't necessarily make it valuable.




That was kinda my take on it too....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 10, 2011)

Still, those late 70s Schwinn cruisers are bringing big $$ on ebay, especially the Cruiser 5.


----------



## r8rs4lf (Sep 10, 2011)

That is a very rare bike!

It was only a few month production bike that never made it into sales catelogs. A lot of people don't know about that bike. That and the California cruiser are IMO two of the rarest bikes Schwinn ever made. Try to find some info about them on the Internet. I've tried and have only come up with one page where it talks about them. Most people are into krates and stingrays, but those are a dime a dozen. 

I have both.


----------



## snickle (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah from what Ive read, the Klunker was only made for like 90-180 days, then they stopped due to a possible lawsuit.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 10, 2011)

r8rs4lf said:


> That is a very rare bike!
> 
> It was only a few month production bike that never made it into sales catelogs. A lot of people don't know about that bike. That and the California cruiser are IMO two of the rarest bikes Schwinn ever made. Try to find some info about them on the Internet. I've tried and have only come up with one page where it talks about them. Most people are into krates and stingrays, but those are a dime a dozen.
> 
> ...




I agree. The Klunkers are a great and rare find.  I have had several Spitfire and Cruiser 5s but never had my hands on either a Klunker or Cali Cruiser. It's definitely worth taking a shot at if you're looking for a well built nice riding cruiser.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 10, 2011)

*It's a decal*

The decal on the chainguard makes that bike rare.  They're not even really that rare anyway...maybe a nice clean one is a toughie to find...but not a big deal.  Schwinn and The 70's .... come on!  You can't put those two words 'schwinn' and 'the 70's' in the same sentence and come out with 'rare'.  Schwinn was like CHINA in 70's crankin em out in mass quan.


----------



## r8rs4lf (Sep 11, 2011)

bobcycles said:


> The decal on the chainguard makes that bike rare.  They're not even really that rare anyway...maybe a nice clean one is a toughie to find...but not a big deal.  Schwinn and The 70's .... come on!  You can't put those two words 'schwinn' and 'the 70's' in the same sentence and come out with 'rare'.  Schwinn was like CHINA in 70's crankin em out in mass quan.





It's probably not as rare as some of the old, old bikes I've seen here, but as far as production numbers from Schwinn, I'm sure it's really low because of the amount of time it was out before it was changed. I myself have only seen three Cali cruisers and maybe a handful of Klunker 5's.


----------



## how (Sep 12, 2011)

the bike is rare cause as stated they had to change the name, it is the same bike as the cruiser 5 and spitfire 5 I would like to have one


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 13, 2011)

bobcycles said:


> The decal on the chainguard makes that bike rare.  They're not even really that rare anyway...maybe a nice clean one is a toughie to find...but not a big deal.  Schwinn and The 70's .... come on!  You can't put those two words 'schwinn' and 'the 70's' in the same sentence and come out with 'rare'.  Schwinn was like CHINA in 70's crankin em out in mass quan.




I have both a Spitfire and Cruiser 5 myself and love riding them. I don't even mind someone apparently swapped out the Japan head badges for "Chicago" Schwinn badges.


----------



## r8rs4lf (Sep 13, 2011)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I have both a Spitfire and Cruiser 5 myself and love riding them. I don't even mind someone apparently swapped out the Japan head badges for "Chicago" Schwinn badges.




Japan head badge? Shouldn't both those have Chicago badges anyways?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 13, 2011)

r8rs4lf said:


> Japan head badge? Shouldn't both those have Chicago badges anyways?




Sorry, but I couldn't resist the sarcasm.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 13, 2011)

If anyone really desires on of the "rare" Klunker 5s, I'll trade you two for a "not so rare" '38 Cantilever Autocycle.  Thanks.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 14, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> If anyone really desires on of the "rare" Klunker 5s, I'll trade you two for a "not so rare" '38 Cantilever Autocycle.  Thanks.




I don't think anyone implied a value of any one model over another.  Value is dictated as much by demand as availability anyway.  I happen to own a couple of prewar machines also which I personally enjoy and value highly just as I do my Spitfire and Cruiser 5.  I'm sure there are models out there that had greater or lesser production runs than both the Autocycle and the Cali Cruiser.  I don't believe that detracts from the rarity of either and don't know that it's even relevant. There are guys out there that own machines that may be rare and worth a lot of money but I personally have no interest in and wouldn't walk across the street to look at for free.  That doesn't detract from my respect for the their personal taste and enthusiasm for the hobby.  I personally don't believe rarity is measured only by how many listings one bike had over another on the auction site last year but how it's valued it is by those who seek it.

Be at peace.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 7, 2012)

*How can you compare 70's schwinn to Chinese production!!! WTH!*

So what that seventies Schwinn were mass produced. The bikes were still built with quality and the welds on the frame are beautiful. I have vintage bikes and a 77 Spitfire. My spitfire is just as beautiful as the classics.


----------



## how (Jul 8, 2012)

Spitfire 5 with the drum hub just went on Ebay for a little over thousand bucks. The Spitfire 5 and The Cruiser 5 with the rear brake drum hub are the ones with the most value,,the others including the Klunker go from 2 to 500 bucks.

I have a Cruiser 5 I picked up in a thrift shop for 15 bucks lol with baskets.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 8, 2012)

*1980 cruiser for sale*

I have a 1980 cruiser for sale. serial # is MR**** December 1980. It is single speed with S-2 wheels chrome is nice, one little ding on side.. I can take a pic with my cell phone and send it to you of interested.
It was fender less and wald fenders were added. Pick up in Virginia would be better. Only 190 for a cabe member. 
 Mitch


----------

